# Any lumber yards have online pricing?



## Cjeff (Dec 14, 2009)

Working on a small estimate. It sure would be nice if I could go online and get prices, punch them into my spreadsheet, then email it in to order when the time comes. 

I can not even email my orders in , have to call or fax.

Even better would be if they could read my mind and send it exactly when I want:clap::whistling


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Cjeff said:


> Working on a small estimate. It sure would be nice if I could go online and get prices, punch them into my spreadsheet, then email it in to order *when the time comes*.
> 
> I can not even email my orders in , have to call or fax.
> 
> Even better would be if they could read my mind and send it exactly when I want:clap::whistling


Your own words state the problem. Prices fluctuate so drastically that they would likely be already adjusted again by the time you sent your order in.


----------



## Ben of Hyde (Jan 3, 2010)

I call my supplier and give him a list on materials and then he sends me a bid, if it seems high or its a lot of stuff I'll get two separate bids from different suppliers for the exact same items I'll even get the home depot involved if I have time on it because the will beat any written estimate by 10%, even on commercial tin studs and such.



Commercial doors is where prices fluctuate greatly between shops.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Ben of Hyde said:


> I call my supplier and give him a list on materials and then he sends me a bid, if it seems high or its a lot of stuff I'll get two separate bids from different suppliers for the exact same items I'll even get the home depot involved if I have time on it because the will beat any written estimate by 10%, even on commercial tin studs and such.
> 
> 
> 
> Commercial doors is where prices fluctuate greatly between shops.


 
It's unreal how far HD and Lowe's will go to get your buisness. I had a job right next door to a lowes and needed a lot of materials that they stocked. I got prices from my supplier who does me the same discount as my mate who buys millions of $ worth of material from a year so prices are pretty dam good and lowes said we will be their price by 10%. The guy wernt even interested in the price i got them for as he said no matter if they are seliing it at cost we will still make money on it. :w00t: Just shows what they really make on this stuff. Plus i love the way lowes mess up at the checkout and always give me free stuff or charge me far less than it's ment to be lol


----------



## Ben of Hyde (Jan 3, 2010)

they give you free stuff?


or they just don't find the utility knife you sick in the bag of hot mud?
or the Red Bull can in the insulation?
or the snips stuck under the cart?


Hmmmn?


----------



## Ben of Hyde (Jan 3, 2010)

Drill bits in the hot mud!


How did that get there!? like a box of cracker jacks indeed!


----------



## NormW (Jun 4, 2009)

One of the lumber yards in my area has their prices online for framing, plywood, basic building materials. You need a password to view it, and its understood that its for convenience only. They will not honor the prices if they are not up to date. It's just a courtesy, if you need an idea on pricing after hours, etc. Its uber useful, when I have to do a quick guesstimate.


----------



## Chris G (May 17, 2006)

You need to build a relationship with your yard. Mine sends me a four page price list whenever I need it. 

If you want, post what you need and I'll give you my prices. They're pretty much standard, so it's not like it's a big secret. It should get you close enough if it's a small job. My contractor discount for lumber is a whpping 3% I think.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Ben of Hyde said:


> they give you free stuff?
> 
> 
> or they just don't find the utility knife you sick in the bag of hot mud?
> ...


 
They just don't scan the stuff correctly. in the last week i have ended up with maybe $100 of free bits. Like when you buy a contractor pack of adhesive and they scan it but don't punch in 12 tubes and it just bills for 1 tube and when they scan stuff in your trolley and think they have scanned items and move them out the way. I don't really noticed until i check the bill outside but there's no way I'm going back in to tell them lol. Maybe if they over charge me i would.


----------



## Cjeff (Dec 14, 2009)

Chris G said:


> You need to build a relationship with your yard. Mine sends me a four page price list whenever I need it.


only 4 pages? I managed a yard for a little while and our price list was a lot longer.

Although that is a thought.

I usually work up a list and call or fax i tin then they get back to me usually the same day.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

one of the local suppliers has a option on their website that lets you submit a material list which they will price up., they respond via email. i tried it once when it took them 3 weeks to respond it was the last time i considered it. the local lumberyard where i buy would prob do it fairly quick if its a slow day, but then it would be quicker just to go in store and price it yourself


----------



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

In Burlington VT, Curtis Lumber, formerly Gregory's, let's you access their site with a password to price whatever you want. 

It will even show inventory so you know if they have it in stock. Great feature. Super for doing estimates.

Can't you price online with Homeboy Depot and Lowest? Seems like it would be smart for all yards to do that.


----------



## SC sawdaddy (Oct 15, 2008)

tcleve4911 said:


> *In Burlington VT, Curtis Lumber, formerly Gregory's, let's you access their site with a password to price whatever you want.
> 
> It will even show inventory so you know if they have it in stock. Great feature. Super for doing estimates.
> *
> Can't you price online with Homeboy Depot and Lowest? Seems like it would be smart for all yards to do that.


Thats a great idea for lumberyard sales. I'd love to have a supplier big enough to have that kind of service. There's a sLowe's about 30 miles away and of course you can get an online ballpark price for a quote, but I'd rather spend a little more on occasion (sometimes less) and do my business at the local lumber store.

The problem is that here locally, theres not enough building going on to warrant them keeping a large stock of anything. Theres a running joke that I keep going with the lumber yard that I usually use. When I call him for a price, I'll tell him I think he can handle the count, I need three nails, two shingles, a brick and about a cup full of drywall mud.

He throws in a couple of FU's for free.:laughing: 

Seriously its sad that they cant keep 50 or 60 pieces of plywood, or 100 studs because it takes too long to sell them. Its either wait till next week so he can order it or go to the big box store.

In line with BCConstruction's comment, a contractor sales rep called me a few weeks back, they got my number from the code office when I pulled a permit. :blink:
Said he saw where I was doing some roofing and wanted to know if I needed any other supplies. Said if I gave him the quote from my supplier, that he could beat it and save me a bunch of money.
I told him I don't do business like that and I appreciate his effort to get my business but I had been dealing with my lumber yard for years and I'll just stick with him.

I'll admit though, its been in the back of my mind ever since.


----------

